# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > OVER 40 FORUM >  SuperDiol

## gigabitbucket

has anyone used SuperDiol? 
2a, 17a di-methl etiocholan 3-one, 17b-ol 10mg
(methylated Masterdiol)

I used superdrol for quite a few cycles, once that went away, I went to superdiol 

I would like to switch to something else, but not sure what at this time.
Would like to build bulk for now, have dialed in my diet, and working HARD to keep it that way,

I am 46, 6', 222lbs, good shape but always want more. Have worked out for a long time, but have never used anything more then superdrol, 19 nor and andro at various cycles. 



so my question are; has anyone used SuperDiol? and what would you suggest to relace it?

----------


## TITANIUM

I have not ventured into that neck of the woods.Ask a vet on this one.

Personally I think that great gains can be made from more simpler and cheaper gear.

----------


## gigabitbucket

> I have not ventured into that neck of the woods.Ask a vet on this one.
> 
> Personally I think that great gains can be made from more simpler and cheaper gear.


I am here for any and all advice, please feel free to let me know what is "simpler and cheaper gear" . I would appreciate it .

----------


## kaju

I have not used any of those type products since they were banned in the U.S.
when I did use them they worked for me. But since they were banned in the U.S. the price went up dramatically. Since that time real gear cost less and works 10 times better.
You can still buy those type products over the net and in doing so you get into the grey area of the law. 
I used to use one of those type products called russian bear I think you can google it and still get it. Anyway when I used it My bench went from 215lbs 10 reps to 265lbs ten reps in three weeks. That was a while back.
Anyway to answer your question yes they do work.

----------


## gigabitbucket

> I have not used any of those type products since they were banned in the U.S.
> when I did use them they worked for me. But since they were banned in the U.S. the price went up dramatically. Since that time real gear cost less and works 10 times better.
> You can still buy those type products over the net and in doing so you get into the grey area of the law. 
> I used to use one of those type products called russian bear I think you can google it and still get it. Anyway when I used it My bench went from 215lbs 10 reps to 265lbs ten reps in three weeks. That was a while back.
> Anyway to answer your question yes they do work.



Thank you for the input, yes I used Superdrol and it worked great, kick in the pants. lol cant buy that at any local store.
I believe you can still buy "superdiol" , it was supposed to be the replacement for superdrol ( one of many) but, I just dont get the same "kick"

----------


## Luigi

> Since that time real gear cost less and works 10 times better.
> You can still buy those type products over the net and in doing so you get into the grey area of the law.


In both quotes what do you mean? real gear cost less? and it's pretty obvious what you mean by grey area but anything specific you could advise on?

----------


## gigabitbucket

> In both quotes what do you mean? real gear cost less? and it's pretty obvious what you mean by grey area but anything specific you could advise on?


he is correct , superdiol is $$ , but you can pick up at the corner shop, in USA.

If you can get AAS, you can get it cheaper in the black market and it works much better. Grey area, hummm its illegal in USA.

i was trying to go a legal route. 

Check out all the stickys , has a wealth of knowledge. 
Good luck!

----------


## Vitruvian-Man

M-drol is a clone of superdrol... 

could look into that option. 

If you're bored with S-drol... maybe look into H-drol.. it's a T-bol clone.

----------

